# wax melter help



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

How do I melt 10 pounds of wax or more at a time , I'm just trying to melt it and get the impurities out , I'm using a presto pot for heating it and pouring but thought I would keep it just for pouring and keep it clean .


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The pot is very easy to clean once used.......


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

laketrout said:


> How do I melt 10 pounds of wax or more at a time , I'm just trying to melt it and get the impurities out , I'm using a presto pot for heating it and pouring but thought I would keep it just for pouring and keep it clean .


I use a 15 gallon stainless pot. Add water boil, then put the comb or cappings in. The heavy stuff falls to the bottom and honey dirt etc mixes with water. Try to clean cappings throughly with water before going thru heating process. Once everything is melted I run thru a corse strainer. Then thru a finer mesh. Let the block solidy with water. Once cooled overnight, pull out block and scrap the bottom clean of dark slum gum wax. With brood comb I repeat the process twice to get more slum gum and have cleaner lighter wax. Brood comb sucks, its smelly and a pain in the butt dealing with caccoons. With brood comb I think their are better altenatives such as steaming or solar, but havn't tried those. If I had a presto pot I'de porbably only use it for cleaned wax. 

I follow procedure similar to Fatbeeman's utube video.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I need to look for some bigger pots , the old t-shirt has been cleaning the wax really good but wish I had a strainer since the shirt is a one time deal but at least no cleaning necessary . Thanks for the tips .


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I've used paper towels as filters in solar wax melters...letting the wax filter through them and into a container with an inch or two of water in it...the wax comes out very nice. Pouring from a Presto cooker I'm not sure if the wax would stay hot enough to filter through, though...seems it might cool down to much since it isn't in a heated container (such as a solar melter) but if you've been using t-shirt material and it has worked ok then paper towels might just work. ???

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it worth the trouble to save the propolis ,is there a market for it .


----------

